# the TUG Timeshare marketplace tops 27 MILLION dollars in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Feb 26, 2016)

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!

TUG still continues to prove year after year that owners can sell and rent their timeshares without paying upfront fees!


http://ads.tug2.net

any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above!  Paying huge upfront fees to sell or rent your timeshare is one of the biggest mistakes you can make as an owner!


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Although I recently changed a few of my listings to sold on the TUG marketplace, most of my rentals come from other sites.  In many cases I even have the listings a little cheaper on TUG still without as many inquiries and completed rental.  Because of the free adds with membership and the relative ease in doing business with TUGers I list here first and at my lowest prices.  Once I start to have to pay for an ad or two elsewhere I raise the rental price here a little too to cover those expenses.


So far for my 2016 weeks:

*TUG Marketplace* (ads placed about 10)
1 sale pending
1 giveaway with first usage starting in 2016- actually was through the bargains forum not the marketplace in 2015
0 rentals in 2016 so far

*Redweek* (ads place 4, 1 was for multiple weeks, 1 was a leftover 2015 rental that still had time left on the ad)
3 rentals in 2016 so far
Two were on bigger ticket rentals of $2000+ and rented out 8 months or more prior to check in.

*Craigslist* (about 6 different unit rentals some in multiple markets with multiple re postings.  I will be adding a few more in the next couple of months)
3 rentals in 2016 so far

*Vacationtimesharerentals.com* (ads placed 5)
I am always surprised when I get inquiries here and even more surprised when they pan out. I get the same ratio of possible scammers to legitimate sounding inquiries as craigslist.  I paid for one lifetime add a few years ago and the rest are freebees.  
2 rentals in 2016 so far

*myresortnetwork.com* (ads place 1 this is a left over from last year for a week 52 unit that rented elsewhere for 2015 within 5 days of placing the ad here so I was able to switch it to 2016)
0 rentals in 2016 so far

Repeat rentals or contacts based on previous ads that were already rented out during previous years.
3 rentals in 2016 so far


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2016)

it all balances out in one way or another.

there are also a good number of "super renters" and "super sellers" who act as brokers and will post a single ad with dozens (and in many cases many dozens) of available weeks all listed in the description for different prices at the same resort.

these will never be marked as sold or rented as the posters will just continue to edit the ads and renew them every 90 days to maintain the exposure.


----------

